# D.R.L., tall, skinney bottle



## Trying not to break it (Dec 4, 2005)

hi everyone,  dug this last week, havn't been able to find anything on it.   it is 12 3/4" tall, 2 1/2" across base.  embossed on base D.R.L., solaro, (italy). i guess it's a wine bottle?  might be from the 60's as to the other bottles found with it.  i have a beer bottle with it for comparison. any information would be greatly appreciated.  thanks for looking,   rhona


----------



## capsoda (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Rhona, Looks like an olive oil bottle. Nice one.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 4, 2005)

hi warren,  thanks for the reply. i like the ideal of it being olive oil instead of wine.  thanks,  rhona


----------



## madman (Dec 5, 2005)

hey rohna, nice finds, i agree with cap, olive oil. the baltimore beer is 1900, is the olive oil machine made?? whats on the base? looks old in the picture  mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 5, 2005)

hi mike, thanks for the reply. i took a better look at the bottom,  there is an I in a diamond, which would date it between 1915 & 1929.  the seam does go over the lip, but the glass is very wavey in some areas. there are 12 panels on the base and 10 on the shoulder.  thanks again,   rhona


----------



## madman (Dec 6, 2005)

hey rhona, i thought it looked old, probably early machine made, with the wavey glass, best of luck with that dump  mike


----------

